# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  PPD i naše tv zvijezde :)

## sorciere

bravo bucka i daddy!!!!!!  :D  :D 

svaka čast za predstavljanje jedne takve teme   :Kiss:   :Love:  !

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

gdje, što?
 daj link

----------


## fegusti

jel to bilo maloprije na novoj tv?

----------


## bubimira

Da, da bilo prije kojih sat vremena na novoj.

Bravo još jednom!  :D

----------


## Brunda

Bili ste super  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## petrić

svaka vam čast hrabre žene!!!!

----------


## litala

o bi netko malo pojasnio nama koji nismo mogli/stigli gledat?

fala lijepa   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

da, fakat - sorci daj prepricaj o cemu se radi - nis ne kontamo

----------


## Tiwi

Gledala. 
Nisam pojma imala da gledam njih   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

pa bila je emisija na novoj tv, u kojoj su se obrađivale različite teme - između ostalog i PPD.

bucka i daddy su pričali o problemima, i kako su ih rješavali... i bili su mi taaaaaaaaaako slatki   :Love:   :Heart:  

uostalom - nek se oni jave da pričaju o tome   :Grin:

----------


## Ana29

> Gledala. 
> Nisam pojma imala da gledam njih


  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## rinama

> Gledala. 
> Nisam pojma imala da gledam njih


i ja.  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

će bit repriza?

----------

